# Rhom?



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

ok i just got him in, but im not seeing the charateristic red eyes. Hes about 4.5" -5" . yes i know the picture is crappy, but its the best i can do. close gues would be appreciated.


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

he has a very well defined humeral black spots. just no red eyes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like a rhom from that pick
and some of them get red eyes when bigger


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

i would say its a serrasalmus.toblurrytotellues , at least for me


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

like i said, best i can do. Help is great, but no need to bust on me fer having an old digi cam


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

What ever kind it is, it is nice ....


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

thnx man. i love him. sold 2 4" rb's to get him. hes a beast


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

nice pik up i think thats def a good trade
looks like a rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Good lookin fish. Looks like a rhom.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

picture is blurry but looks like peruvian rhom from what I can make out


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Looks to be A Rhom.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

its either a rhom or spilo


----------

